# Calculo de torque para eleccion de un motor



## Chiniums (Mar 19, 2019)

Buenos días 

Estoy tratando de elegir un motor para un sistema de dirección de Kart. Es la tesis de la carrera en Mecatronica.
La idea es reemplazar el volante por un tablero con pulsadores, los cuales controlaran a un motor (Puede ser un paso a paso o un motorreductor) para que realice la tardea de dirección. En el eje o columna volante como muchos lo llaman, instale una caja reductora para que el motor no tenga que hacer mucha fuerza. Consta de un piñón *(A)* de pocos dientes que se comunica con una corona *(B)* de mayor numero de dientes, en el mismo eje que esta se encuentra un piñón *(C)* idéntico al *(A)* que se conecta a una corona *(D)* con un numero de dientes un poco mayor a *(B)*. Es en el eje de *(D)* en donde van las rotulas de las varillas de dirección, por lo tanto en *(A)* es en donde va el motor. 

*Rueda conductora                **Ruedas en el mismo eje Rueda Conducida
(A)------------------------------------>(B)--(C)--------------------------------------->(D)*

Aclaro que la corona *(D)* no es necesario que de una vuelta completa, solo digamos unos 90º aproximadamente. 
teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de vueltas de (*D)*, el piñón *(A)* solo debe girar 1,5 vueltas aproximadamente para que la corona *(D) *recorra 45º.
Teniendo estos resultados, no me conviene agrandar la caja reductora para tener mayor torque porque de hacerlo se requerirá mayor numero de vueltas de (A).

El problema es ¿Como calculo la fuerza requerida para "mover" la dirección ?
Acople al eje del piñón *(A)* un taladro para ver si es capaz de mover la dirección y si que lo hizo 
Haciendo eso me fije las especificaciones así calculo el par que tiene como para tener una idea.

*Según las especificaciones del Taladro:*
* *600* W
* 0-*2800* rpm



*Teniendo las siguientes formulas:*

Potencia Mecánica= Torque [Nm] . Velocidad Angular [Rad/s] = Watt
Potencia eléctrica [W] = V.I
Torque [KgM] = (HP . *716*) / RPM



*Los cálculos:*

T= (0,805HP . 716) / 2800 rpm
*T= 0,205 KgM = 20,5 KgCm*

Potencia Mecánica= 2,010Nm . (2 π . 2800 rpm / 60 seg)
Potencia Mecánica = 2,010Nm . 293,215 rad/seg
Potencia Mecanica= *589,362 Watt*

*Potencia Eléctrica 600W "es desigual a" Potencia Mecánica 589,362W* 

*Conversiones:*
* 600W son 0,805HP
* *716* es una constante.
* 2800rpm son 293,215 rad/seg
* 0,205KgM es igual a 0,010Nm

Conclusion: Con un Motor de 20KgF.cm servirá para la dirección.
Viendo en mercadolibre unos motores paso a paso:
Motor Nema 23 Alto Torque 1.8° 3a 19kg.cm Cnc - $ 1.636,00 ( Servira ? )

Me gustaría saber si esta bien calculado o le herré  en algún lado. 
Muchas gracias por tomarse su tiempo y responder


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2019)

En una cosa si te equivocaste:

Herrar = poner herraduras a los caballos
Errar = equivocarse 


No he seguido tu cálculo pero la historia es que desconoces el momento necesario para mover el volante.
Pon una palanca de una longitud conocida y con un dinamómetro mides la fuerza necesaria con el coche parado.

Una vez obtenido el par en la unidad que sea aplicas pongamos un 100% de margen y ya está. Aplicas las reducciones y todo lo demás.

El caso es que no sabes que par necesitas luego no puedes calcular nada sin ese dato.

Otra opción es poner de sobra y así seguro que va.


----------



## Moises.Diez (Mar 19, 2019)

Vaya Chiniums, me has hecho sudar un poco con la constante *716* (a mí me salía *726,6*). Tienes dos pequeños errores (no cuento el error grande de confundir herrar con errar)

1.- La fórmula: Torque [KgM] = (HP . *716*) / RPM, está mal (aunque aparece en internet). La fórmula correcta es: Torque [KgM] = (HP . *726*) / RPM, o también: Torque [KgM] = (CV . *716*) / RPM

Es un error muy común confundir HP (745,7 W) con CV (735,4 W). La diferencia es pequeña, más en tu caso que has de contar con un margen importante (100 % no está mal).

2.- * 0,205KgM es igual a 0,010Nm. Veo que el error es tipográfico, pues en los cálculos no los has cometido.

Para evitar problemas hay que convertir todas las unidades al SI (Sistema Internacional) y hacer los cálculos con ellas. 

Como va a ser tu tesis, conviene que tengas en cuenta las reglas de escritura de las unidades, especialmente separar la magnitud de la unidad (600W, 600 W). Para más información descárgate el pdf: "Le Système international d’unités (SI)", del Bureau international des poids et mesures. No sé si lo tienen en español, el mío está en francés/inglés.


----------



## Chiniums (Mar 20, 2019)

Muchas Gracias por sus respuestas. 
Me di cuenta de los errores que cometí ( también el "herre jaja )
Utilizare la constante 726 para ver que tanta diferencia me dará el resultado final. Los 716 los encontré en varias paginas de Internet, hasta en los libros de la facultad también.
Los 0,205KgM lo copie mal pero en los cálculos esta 2,0205Kgm que están bien.
Lamentablemente no tengo un dinamometro ni conozco a nadie que tenga como para que me lo preste un rato.
No entendí eso de margen 100%


----------



## Moises.Diez (Mar 20, 2019)

Margen del 100 % es que utilices un motor con un torque el doble de lo medido.


----------

